# paintball



## jkdhit (Jul 7, 2005)

just curious but does anyone here paintball?

 if so, i'm goinna offer you guys a discount at my online store   basically on top of the uber low prices, i'll let you guys get the bronze sponsorship discount on items and paintballs. you can see how much the discount is in the sponsorship section 

www.bunkermonkeykillaz.com


 to make an order and get the discount, you'll have to email me with your full name and MT name at   sales@bunkermonkeykillaz.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2005)

I used to play.  Stopped being fun when I ran outta cash (those field ball rates were nuts $125/case, etc) and I ended up in a few games with somne spray-n-prayers.  Anyone can fire 20 bps.  It takes a true gamer to go at it with a 10 round pistol.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Airsoft.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 8, 2005)

I spent one day playing paintball ... maybe, 20 years ago ... at that time, there were only the 10 round pistols. 

Sucked when I ran low on ammo.

Was great when I was able to sneak up behind the other team stealthfully, and take out 3 of the 4 that were hiding before they could react.


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 9, 2005)

a lot of people agree that shooting 20bps is nothing and anyone can do it.. i'm one of those people who also agree with that but then there are tourns where you're only allowed to use pump guns so i enter those all the time too   those are always great to play

 jeez $125 a case? that's kinda crazy, when there are fields that make you buy their paint.. i either just avoid the fields, play fields where field paint is more reasonably priced, or just play on bring your own paint days


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 9, 2005)

My son and I play, as well as my brother and his son.  My brother and I used to play back before it was really popular and we used the Sheridan pump pistols with 10rd tubes.  Of course now we use semi auto with C02 tanks.  We are trying to get back into it. Here in FL, it is quite hot during the summer months so we don't play as often.  The boys love it.

 I am looking for some upgrades to our Spyder Compact Deluxe markers.

 BTW, field paint around here is about $80 per case (2K rounds).  Most of the time, my son and I can play a whole day on a half a case.  The paint isn't that bad.  Also the paint is where the field makes the majority of it's money.


----------



## Spook (Jul 9, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Airsoft.


After a decade of paintball, i have also converted to airsoft. Great sport!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 10, 2005)

Spook said:
			
		

> After a decade of paintball, i have also converted to airsoft. Great sport!


 I have known about airsoft for a few years, but man I don't think I can afford yet ANOTHER hobby!  Geesh! :idunno:

 HAHAHA


----------

